# Looking for flat to move into. October 2008 - July 2009



## jaemansong (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Jae Man Song.
I'm a 22 year gay male student who will be studying in Bangkok at the School of Audio Engineering from October 2008 to July 2009.
I'm looking for a flat to move into, preferably with Thai or Thai speaking flatmates, but anyone is really A OK! Smile
I was born in Seoul, Korea, grew up in Christchurch, New Zealand, and currently living in Sydney, Australia.
I'm very tidy and friendly and also very easy going!
Please any help would be appreciated!
My school is situated at:

46 Mahajak Building,7th floor
Sukhumvit soi 3 (Nana-nua)
Klongtoey-nua, Wattana, Bangkok 10110

So, anywhere in walking distance to the campus or walking distance to a train station would be excellent!

I look forward to hearing from anyone!

Thank you!

Jae


----------

